
The feds need to shutdown the Bitcoin scam now - Edmond
http://blog.codesolvent.com/2017/12/the-bitcoin-scam-needs-to-be-shutdown.html
======
NKosmatos
This is wrong on so many levels, I don’t even know if I should start
“defending” bitcoin and the rest crypto currencies...

